# September 2017 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

I thread for everybody testing in September. Good luck


----------



## AppleTwig (Mar 20, 2013)

I'll start us off shall I? I haven't posted on here for awhile. Have 2.5yr old from our third ICSI cycle and have been freezing eggs for the last 6 months or so to try for number two! Miraculously from 9 eggs, 8 survived the defrost, 6 fertilised and we have 5 blastocysts. I never imagined we'd have so many. None are perfect quality but it's so much better than we'd expected at this stage. So just had 2 put back (4BB) and now for the waiting game! Slightly nervous as embryologist assumed we'd go for 1 transferred not 2 but hey. 
I need ideas for Netflix/Amazon Prime box sets please? Don't usually get much time to loll about at home so I'm struggling to think of good series that aren't violent or scary or too emotional! Our test day is 7th Sept


----------



## Syd72 (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks Sharry.  Hi AppleTwig.  I'm not sure if I'm officially supposed to be on this thread as I'm on a non-treatment cycle this month.  Not really holding out any hope at all given my age but Penny from Serum sent us away to try naturally after hysto and infection treatment in July so we have   If nothing happens I'll cycle at Serum in October.

Congrats on your 2.5 yr old and best of luck this month!  It's been going for a while now but do you watch Modern Family?  It's on around series 8 and is so funny.  I'll wrack my brains for any other ideas but I generally like scary/supernatural stuff 

AF due Sunday 3rd but I'll test a couple of days before that since I'm due to go to Singapore for work next week so worried about zika.


----------



## Dizzy307 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi ladies. 

Good to find some ladies in similar stages to me although I am currently undergoing fertility treatment. 
I'm currently 8dp5dt. Due to test this Subday 3rd. 
This is our 2nd FET, and have had 2fresh ICSI cycles. All been BFN so far. Not quite sure why we never make it past implantation. 
Was feeling hopeful with this cycle as usually get AF early after transfer but due to progynova x4, utogestan pessary x4 and lubion daily, it hasn't yet arrived. Also started getting sore boobs this morn. 
We had 2 blastos transferred. 
I found some old cheapy poas in cupboard early and could t resist as was feeling so hopeful but sadly was a BFN. :-( it did say it expired jan of this year but I still think it would have worked. 
Feeling sad now and just fed up. Will keep taking drugs until Sunday but just know it's going to be a BFN again!! 

When are you due to test? Do you have any symptoms? 

Xx


----------



## AppleTwig (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh Dizzy that's horrible but don't lose hope. Sunday seems a long way away doesn't it? Will you test again before then?

Syd- yes we used to watch Modern Family and loved it! What are you watching on?


----------



## Dizzy307 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi Appletwig thanks for your reply. 
Yes the days are dragging. No not going to test again until then, can't bare seeing any more negatives and will only test on OTD day anyway so think I might as well wait until then. X


----------



## Bird37 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi ladies!  
Not posted on here for a few years. Got lucky with my OE Ivf in 2013 resulting in my 3.5 year old DS. Always wanted a sibling but was advised only hope would be a donor egg (I'm 43). 
Anyway to cut a long story short we went down the DE route last year and ended up with 6 embryos. Following this, we had  major marriage problems resulting in all 6 embryos being frozen. A year on, things still not great in the marriage but both really want a sibling for DS. So I am now 8 days post transfer and due to go for blood test on Thursday. Should get results Friday morning. 
I had my tx in Benidorm at Vita as I live closeby. I'm on 3 x progesterone and also some estrogen patches. No major symptoms other than sore boobs last night and a few twinges.
I'll keep you posted. 
Baby dust and lots of love and luck to all xxx

Dizzy - it's way too early to see HCG in your urine. That's why I'm getting a blood test on Thursday and not a urine test. Seriously don't worry yet. X


----------



## Syd72 (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi ladies.

Dizzy, that's still very early and I've always found cheapies to be rubbish.  I've had negative cheapies and positive digis with the same urine sample so try not to feel too low.  Have you had any further testing such as killer cells etc?  Where are you cycling, if you don't mind me asking?

Apple, I'm watching on itunes.  We are living in Hong Kong at the moment and the TV out here is absolutely rubbish so we survive on netflix and itunes.

Hi Bird.  Sorry to hear you're still having problems.  You're the first among us to test then, exciting!  I always get sore boobs on progesterone as well, haven't had estrogen patches before.  If I'm not back before Thurs/Fri - very best of luck with your blood test!

Nothing to report from me, I can be a bit of a symptom spotter when I'm on a natural cycle which is daft because with my 2 natural pregnancies I didn't have any symptoms at all!  Looks like I may not have to go to Singapore next week after all which is great news, in which case I won't bother testing early.  For 15 years I've spotted for 3-7 days before every AF, without fail.  The only times I haven't spotted have been when I'm on progesterone or pregnant.  Had various tests, never able to get to the bottom of it.  Some of my infection testing in June came back positive and I've had a course of antibiotics, instantly the spotting has reduced to 2 days.  Which is obviously great news but slightly annoying because the spotting not starting used to be the sign I was pregnant


----------



## Secrethair (Feb 18, 2016)

I had my transfer 3 days ago. I have written on here about how bad it has been as my ovaries had been very naughty during the procedure and Im now very bruised internally.
This is my last round on NHS and we got 8 eggs, 5 matured and 3 fertilised. After 3 days only 2 were looking good enough but are fragmented. Ive already been down this road and kinda get what that means. I was quite distraught before the transfer but the nurses looked after me so well.
Im struggling with the after symptoms and cyclogest. My skin is so dry its like sandpaper, so bloated and feel like Im waddling around.
I know I sound pretty negative but I think Im just exhausted from the whole process and I really hate that phone call at the end.
I really and truely hope the rest of you are in better frames of mind and you all get the best news!

Hi Dizzy. Im sorry its feeling crap right now. I figure thats just how we feel due to the meds and this horrible wait.
I dont blame you for testing but dont trust it yet. All these meds mess us up and bloods is the only real way of seeing.
I have everything crossed for you Sunday. Please let us know!


----------



## AppleTwig (Mar 20, 2013)

It is a total head . This is absolutely the worst part. Week 1 you can forget about it a bit but week 2 it's a constant presence at the back of your mind... am i? aren't i?
Secrethair that sounds very tough. We only had 1 embryo when we had our daughter and I'd pretty much lost hope as it was our 3rd round but you just never know. Sometimes it's easier to assume it hasn't worked though and not be disappointed but i don't think we can ever fully protect ourselves from the emotional rollercoaster!


----------



## leah1234 (Sep 28, 2009)

Afternoon ladies please can I join I had transfer today test date is the 12th x


----------



## AppleTwig (Mar 20, 2013)

Welcome Leah. I'm testing on 4th (Monday). Enjoy the relative calm of week 1   I've entered the rollercoaster week! 
So spaced out at work today I couldn't focus on much. One more day at work then I have a fortnight off!! Going to test from the sunny seaside in Greece on Monday so if negative I can go and get a cocktail. At 9am. Well maybe, or just a swim/massage/jump up and down a bit/shots of coffee/ etc etc.


----------



## Syd72 (Sep 15, 2016)

Welcome Leah and Secrethair.  Secrethair, I'm sorry to hear ET was rough.

So I caved and tested this morning and it's a BFP...  I'm in total shock but also don't really trust it after one previous miscarriage and two previous chemicals.  I'll see the doctor tomorrow to get bloods done.

Bird, good luck with the blood test today!


----------



## Syd72 (Sep 15, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## Secrethair (Feb 18, 2016)

Congrats Syd! Wonderful news xxx

Hey Apple. Sounds like you coped well in that first week. Try to enjoy your holiday. I know its hard. 
Does everyone here do HPTs? I have to go to clinic for bloods. 

My symptoms are a bit better. Clinic confirmed I dont have fluid on my lungs and its just my ovaries being naughty little pooper troopers. Being over stimmed released a load of fluid from unused folicles. 
Going back to work today. Better to be busy I think.


----------



## AppleTwig (Mar 20, 2013)

Syd congratulations! It must be really hard to be excited but that really great.

I've developed period pains today. It's not over till it's over but it feels ominous. I think this has happened before on my negative cycles so feeling pretty despondent today. It's the not knowing for sure that's hard really. Anyway I may test a day early if I still feel like this on Sunday.


----------



## Syd72 (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks ladies.

Apple, just a quickie to say I've had period pains for the last few days which is unusual for me, normally only get them the day of or maybe one day before AF. Fingers crossed x 

Secret, good news about no fluid on lungs.


----------



## AppleTwig (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you that's kind.


----------



## leah1234 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thank you for welcoming me, well transfer on Wednesday didn't go as planned as I had been cramping and spotting before transfer,  so had a scan and internal and uterus was looking good 😊 but I appear to be bleeding from cervix which is quite normal for me when ever I have a internal 🙁 So after being in theatre for nearly an hour it was agreed to go ahead with transfer 😀😀. Was also advise to use the cyclogest rectal as these could have been irritating my cervix also. Since this I was bleeding a little when I got home and I'm still spotting but it is becoming less which I'm please with just want it to stop. But I feel like af is going to start I'm not as bloated as I had been, low stomach pains, feeling like I should have asked them to refreeze my embryo and pray that it would survive being thawed again 😢😢


----------



## Bird37 (Aug 16, 2011)

Had my blood test yesterday and results this morning. It's a BFN. Feeling gutted. I felt so positive before the results. Really thought it was going to be a BFP. 
Oh well... We've got 2 embies in the freezer still. Not sure when I can cycle again? Anyone know how long you're meant to leave it?? X ☹


----------



## AppleTwig (Mar 20, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Bird. Big hugs. I'm fairly certain I'll be BFN but won't be testing till Sunday. I'm also wondering when we can do the next FET...


----------



## Syd72 (Sep 15, 2016)

Really sorry Bird.  I think you can do it almost straight away but I could be wrong.

My HCG was only 70 today which confirms pregnancy but having spent hours reading through threads on here I've only seen one other person that had an hcg that low at this stage and went on to have a healthy pregnancy, admittedly I can't be exactly sure of ovulation but I'm fairly sure.  Trying not to stress too much before the repeat on Monday but failing miserably.


----------



## AppleTwig (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh Syd that's so hard, the uncertainty is a killer! Can you do consecutive hpt each morning and see if line getting darker? Or maybe that just adds uncertainty into the mix!

I'm still v premenstrual but will hold off testing till Sunday. We fly on holiday that pm so if negative I don't bother packing a suitcase of meds!


----------



## AppleTwig (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm in limbo. Tested bfp on FRER and CB Digital says Pregnant 2-3 weeks but could this be the Gonasi 5000 I took just over a week ago?


----------



## Syd72 (Sep 15, 2016)

When is OTD Apple? I haven't heard of gonasi, is that the hcg shot? Exactly how many days ago did you take it?


----------



## Syd72 (Sep 15, 2016)

My googling tells me it will be out of your system in 5-10 days but most people seem to say 6 or 7 so it sounds like it could be a true positive!!!  I wouldn't think there would be enough left from the shot to get 2-3 on a digi.


----------



## leah1234 (Sep 28, 2009)

Need some reassurance since transfer on 31/8 I have lost brown discharge sorry tmi, when I wipe it's not they all the time I do have lower stomach pain but it's noon get cramping . I'm really worried that it's over, I know I bleed abut after transfer but would have thought it should have all settled downed by now 😢😢


----------



## Secrethair (Feb 18, 2016)

So sorry Bird for your news. They usually require you to have a cycle before starting again so about 6 weeks.

Im struggling with not crying all the time. Trying to keep it together at work but today I got period cramping and niggling and could have lost it. I test in 3 days and dread it so much. This is our last go. Ive already started grieving. 

I so sick of consciously and sub consciously looking for signs. Sore boobs - cyclogest. Spots - cyclogest. Sickness - pre period and cyclogest. 

This is more of a scream into the abyss so sorry for the negativity. Feel very lost rn.


----------



## Syd72 (Sep 15, 2016)

Leah, brown boood is old blood so could well be from the transfer. I definitely wouldn't be panicking yet.

Secrethair, I'm so sorry you're feeling so low, I know that feeling very well. In my experience period pains isn't a bad sign. I totally hear you on subconsciously doing stuff, every time I go to the loo I'm automatically inspecting the tissue and my underwear for any sign of blood, every time. Everything crossed for you for OTD.


----------



## AppleTwig (Mar 20, 2013)

Secret hair - I was exactly where you are now. Day 10 onwards period pains EXACTLY like my negative cycles. Even overnight leading up to my strong BFP. I was so confused when I saw two lines and had to double-check what it meant. I cried my eyes out in the days before that. But I was wrong.
I only started getting mild symptoms after the test and even now (with a Digital result that says 2-3 weeks pregnant) I only have slightly increased hunger and a tiny tiny bit of nausea. Don't lose hope. 

Syd - your beta hcgs are looking good?


----------



## mrt (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi ladies, 

I will be checking in here over the next 2 weeks.. I had my transfer this past Saturday of 1xblastocyst grade 1-2 at Reprofit. This is my first IVF cycle. 

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi all hoping someone can help. I'm in my 2ww after a single day 5 embryo transfer on Saturday morning. I have that bleaurgh I'm getting my period feeling and have done for 2 days, not cramps, you know that pre period feeling - do others get this? Does this mean that I'm definitely getting my period? It's definitely not cramp so not implantation pain or anything. Thoughts welcomed please! X


----------



## Tonyflower (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi Louise, I think the timing of your period pain is good as too early for your period to come and aligned to when implantation would happen! 

From my side, I also would welcome some thought on my situation if anyone had this before (negative or positive)

The symptoms are the following:
Nothing on day 1 and 2 after transfer
Period cramps on day 3,4,5
Day 6 and 7 (today) cramps disappeared and just have bloated belly hard like a stone and no sensations. 

What do you think


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

It's not cramps though I wish it was - it's that feeling when you know your period is coming ☹ Does nobody else get that a few days before? X 

Ps your situ sounds a lot more positive to me! X


----------



## 2_mums123! (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi ladies, 
Need some advice took a test this morning wayyyy too early but couldn't resist 
A 2nd line appeared but it was white
Has this happened to any one else before? What does it mean ? 
https://ibb.co/fjhqgv


----------



## Tonyflower (Aug 2, 2017)

Even if it's not cramps but feeling like period is coming but you are actually not due till n ft week then its good sign


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Really? I didn't realise. 

This is my 4th try but 1st with donor eggs. Whenever I got this feeling the last 3 times I just got my period, perhaps I have low expectations...


----------



## Tonyflower (Aug 2, 2017)

I don't know. It's all so confusing....now I just saw some pink blood on toilet paper so I think my period is coming. It was due Saturday so its early but not early enough to be due to implantation...


----------



## Secrethair (Feb 18, 2016)

Im in the exact situation Louise.
I have really strong period feelings. Tgey arent cramp but an uncomfortableness.
I test tomorrow. I usually start my period within 48 hours after stopping cyclogest.

Im have no pregnancy symptoms at all. Pretty bummed out. Had to take the day off today as I was crying at work yesterday. I did have symptoms earlier in the 2ww but they have gone completely.


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Ah I'm so sorry you feel the same  

I wouldn't even know a pregnancy sign I just always get my period before test date 😒 X


----------



## Tonyflower (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi all, I am taking cyclogest.
Today I had some light bleeding and thought my period is coming (it is due on Saturday and I really feeel symptoms of it). However I read that while taking cyclogest you don't get your period. This is giving me some hope that maybe I can still be pregnant. 
Please could you let me know if is true that period doesn't arrive till stopping cyclogest? 
Has anyone of you get her period while taking cyclogest?thank you


----------



## AppleTwig (Mar 20, 2013)

Louise I know exactly what you mean and had that premenstrual feeling for 3 days before getting a positive test. It felt exactly like my negative cycles. I googled it forever but couldn't quite believe it till I saw the two lines. I'm only 4 weeks and 2 days pregnant at the moment so remember this vividly from last week when my period feeling started. Good luck!


----------



## Tonyflower (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi Louise, can I ask you if you were taking progesterone when your period arrived the last times?


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi, I have had period whilst on cyclogest as have friends so yes it is possible but it all cases it wasn't until period was properly due. I have had spotting with each of my bfp's, usually around 7/8 days after transfer. It's always hard to know which way it will go but in my case the earlier spotting was implantation bleed


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

call your clinic.  you should not get break through bleeding this early.....your progesterone is too low


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Yes, but this time also progynova because it's donor I guess. 

Just had a real period feeling, and still in Spain as I had a donor from here   x


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Tonyflower - the pink could be anything including implantation.  I would change the cyclogest to the back door and put two in.  Call the lister in the am or go in for your progesterone levels to be tests.  

xo


----------



## AppleTwig (Mar 20, 2013)

I also got my period on first cycle while on Cyclogest. Ever since then I also take injectsble Progesterone and it's never happened again even on negative cycles. My clinic checks Progesterone level on day of transfer now.


----------



## Tonyflower (Aug 2, 2017)

Thank you all. 
Today I am not having the pink colour anymore so I am still a bit hopeful....however last night I literally woke up at 2am all sweat and with huge period pain! 
I am going really crazy!


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

You and me both! I feel so due on that I'd be amazed if I didn't get my period in the next day or two! So bloated from the pessaries too!!


----------



## Tonyflower (Aug 2, 2017)

Hey Louise, when will you test?


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm supposed to get a blood test 11th but think I'll do home test - don't want a nurse at the lister telling me. I've actually always got my period first, though my progesterone levels have been tested and are good. How about you?


----------



## mikki (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi all,
I had my FET last Saturday and my clinic has advised to take urine pregnancy test 16 days after transfer. Due to delays in our cycle timings, we are travelling to Hong Kong Day 12 after transfer so have asked clinic if I can take blood pregnancy test before that date to understand if I'm pregnant before I go because of all the medications etc. They've told me day 12 is absolutely the earliest Beta HCG would be reliable and even then it is a question mark.

So just wanted to understand what is your clinic's advise? How many days after transfer you have been told to take the beta HCG or urine test in FET blastocyst transfers?

Many thanks!!
M


----------



## AppleTwig (Mar 20, 2013)

My clinic advised a urine test day 12 (today) after blastocyst transfer. I actually tested on day 8 (and again on day 10 to check the trigger had gone) because I was going on holiday and got a positive then. I tested positive on the same day on my previous positive cycle too. Technically that's 13 days post ovulation so I reckon it's justified but I suppose maybe the frozen embryos can take longer or something??

So the equivalent day for you would be this Sunday as I had my transfer the Saturday before (26th Aug). Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Tonyflower (Aug 2, 2017)

I have been told by lister to do urine test 14 days after ovulation and 9 days after transfer....to be honest basically to test the day before my period is due! 
I am supposed to test tomorrow but I am away for business all week and agreed with my husband to wait one day and will test together on Saturday so we can either cry or be happy together. However I must say maybe I regret I agreed that as I just can't wait anymore and going crazy to wait till Saturday.


----------



## mrt (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi all! 

I am hopeful that we may have been successful with our IVF cycle! I started having to get up a bunch during the night to go to the bathroom 2 nights ago, like way more than usual. That was my first noticeable symptom with my natural pregnancy as well. I took a test this morning and got a 2nd line. I am 5dp5dt and 12 days past the Ovitrelle trigger. I will test again tomorrow and hopefully it will get darker!


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

That sounds really positive fingers crossed for you!!  

I've gotten confused with the convo about test dates do you all have period due dates after test day or before? I'm on day 5 after a 5 day transfer but also its day 28 of my cycle today, was my period due date today or is it delayed because of the meds? I felt like I was getting my period for the last few days but it hasn't come yet. 

Does anyone have any great tricks of how they can tell one way or another? X


----------



## Tonyflower (Aug 2, 2017)

You must know when you ovulated exactly based on the time when you triggered it. You just need to add 14 days to it to know when you test and when your period is due. 
I triggered ovulation with ovitrelle injunction on Wednesday which means I ovulated on Friday two weeks ago which means tomorrow is my test day and Saturday my period should come. Anyway your clinic should tell you. Which clinic are you using?i am going seriously crazy here as I have symptoms like my period coming any minute. I am going to check if I have blood all the time but nothing. However I feel bloated, cramps, back pain, sweating.....all the typical package of the day or day before they come. If anyone had the same and then had a BFP please let me know...I am still hoping....silly me? 

Also I am going crazy because my test day is tomorrow but I promised my husband we test together on Saturday morning when back from my trip......usually everyone test even earlier than what they are told and I test one day later? How crazy I am As if all this is not painful enough...


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Hiya I didn't ovulate due to donor cycle so no trigger for me and got my period late last month due to having a biopsy from a dodgy smear so I've had it all going on and I'm really not sure when my period is due apart from to go by the normal cycle?! Confusing x 

You're not crazy it's nice that you're waiting, you're on this journey together and it reminds you of that. Though there's FaceTime if you can't wait! X


----------



## leah1234 (Sep 28, 2009)

Morning feeling really down today, really don't think this round as worked I've no symptoms what so ever, test date is Tuesday and I'm really trying not to test early 😢😢


----------



## AppleTwig (Mar 20, 2013)

Leah when was your transfer? Was it 3 day or 5 day embryo?


----------



## leah1234 (Sep 28, 2009)

Appletwig transfer was on the 30/8 and it was a 3day embryo x


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi Leah mines Monday and I'm feeling the same, we can do this!! All the advice I've had is pretty much forget symptoms, there's so way to tell! 😘


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi All! 

I am not new to this rodeo but new to this group.  

Anyone else struggling - it is the cautious optimism.  I am super excited with my embryos on board but following so many failures and miscarriages I know I can't get let myself enjoy as have to protect myself too!!!

What a roller coaster!


----------



## Tonyflower (Aug 2, 2017)

Unfortunately symptoms or no symptoms don't tell anything, it's a real cold truth!!! I have period like symptoms and conscious could be period coming or pregnancy....
I can't believe my test day is today and I promised my husband we test together tomorrow when back from abroad business trip!!!! I can't believe I could already know!!!! Going nuts!


----------



## AppleTwig (Mar 20, 2013)

Leah I've always tested positive on day 13 which is tomorrow for you. And on my day 10, 11, 12 I was so convinced it was negative too. Even when I got up to do the test. I'd emailed our Consultant asking about next steps and everything. You really really don't know until the test.


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

It's crazy that you all say it feels the same - I'd bet my savings I was getting my period - I get so nervous to go to the toilet, just got cramps, no pregnancy symptoms sore boobs or anything. I don't know when my donors trigger / ovulation was so I can't work out when period due, is it 72 hours after trigger I can't remember? 

This is day 11 (6 past 5 day transfer) can I test yet?  

Anyone got any good news today?


----------



## AppleTwig (Mar 20, 2013)

I've never tested on day 11 but it does seem early. Day 13 onwards works for me


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Gah! Unless I get my period first, feel like I could get it any second but felt like that for 3 days perhaps the meds are delaying it?


----------



## Tonyflower (Aug 2, 2017)

My clinic says to test from day 9 after transfer. 

Advice for me please.....I am due to test today but didn't do it as waiting to be back from business trip to do it with my husband.....do you think I could do it tonight or these early days it is definitely better to wait for the first urine of the morning?


----------



## mikki (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks all, I am already now tempted to do the test! Tonyflower, as long as you've hold your urine 3-4 hours, any time should be fine. Morning urine is of course the best.


----------



## mrt (Jun 22, 2017)

Teeinparis - I know how you feel. I got another positive today when I tested but it's hard to get too excited after only experiencing miscarriages.


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Tonyflower - you should probably wait until the am

Mrandmrst- congrats!!!  Now on to the next 2ww


----------



## Tonyflower (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi all, so I woke up at 2am nervous, watched TV till 4 am and then woke up my husband to test together. 
I am pregnant!!!!!
One weird thing though is that it says "pregnant 2-3" which shouldn't be. I only transferred 1 embryo so I wouldn't expect twins.....or do you think that result is definitely twins and my embryo split in 2 identical ones??


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Tonyflower - congrats.  You can't trust the dates on those.


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Tonyflower congrats!!! Amazing news!!! 
2-3 is weeks no? Xx


----------



## Tonyflower (Aug 2, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

I've just got the sorta brown stuff you get b4 period 😢


----------



## AppleTwig (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh I'm so sorry Louise. You never know but it sounds like you've lost hope? Will you test in morning if it doesn't fully arrive?
Do you take injectable Progesterone as well as Cyclogest? I got my period early in our first cycle and since then have always taken extra Progesterone and it's never happened again.


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

I don't take the injections though I had my levels tested last time and they were really happy with them. I just don't see any way that this is not my period, too late for implantation bleed - test day is Monday so not sure whether I'd test tomorrow x


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Call the clinic - I did get some brown discharge with two bfp but need the extra progesterone as well.....worth asking.  Or make sure you do it up the backside as the cyclogest can aggravate the cervix.


----------



## Tonyflower (Aug 2, 2017)

Louise, my test day was Friday and got some blood on Wednesday which I thought was my period to start as well


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Things when they are going over the risk of how many embryos and treatment they forget to mention....


1.  IVF pregnancies tend to have more bleeding

2.  Twin pregnancies have more bleeding

3.  IVF pregnancies are treated as high risk

4.  IVF pregnancies often need more c-sections. 

Now of course they are not rules but rather common occurrences.


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

I can hope for your luck to rub off on me Tonyflower but it really seems like I'm getting my period. 

Thank you teeinparis I did an extra one today - I do them in back rather than vaginally. Clinic won't open til Monday but there's nothing I can do to change the outcome now xxx


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Anyone else getting wicked hotflahes  Every afternoon - just sweating and wicked hot flashes!!!


----------



## Sooz24 (May 17, 2017)

Hi Ladies, This is my first post on Fertility Friends, I had joined a while ago. Just started 2ww, had ET yesterday, trying my hardest to keep myself occupied, any tips or advice greatly appreciated?!  This is our first Cycle-ICSI but has taken us a long time to get here. Numerous referrals to urology specialists for DH 5 years from TTC and DH had a diagnosis of Cystic Fibrosis, here we are! Just wanted to say hello to you all! X


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Hello there all the very best to you! How are you feeling so far? 

I'm 9 days past 5 day transfer, well I will be at the end of today!  

Have had period cramp all weekend was sure I'd get it yesterday, just a bit of brown and not a lot at that, anyone else experienced this? Am I getting my period but the meds are delaying?


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Louise - you can test today or tomorrow with accuracy so only that can say really


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Clinic said blood test tomorrow at earliest but I decided to wait & do home test


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Every clinic is different--- ours says 14 days passed collection for pee test even


----------



## Nenee (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join you? I have DS from 2000.  I am on my third IVF/ICSI and 7dp5dt.  My OTD is not until 18dpEC / 14dp5dt which feels like ages away compared to others.  Can I ask everyone how soon your OTD is please? I go away on Friday for a weekend with friends so am keen to know before I go.  AF usually arrives before OTD. Was thinking of testing on Wednesday which would be 14dpEC? 

Anyone with a successful BFP, what did you do in tWW?  I am worried not doing enough as I have been signed off work with abdominal pain, wanted to continue spinning/walking dogs but virtually housebound.  

Good luck everyone 😘

Sooz24, congrats on PUPO, 

Teeinparis, I had a hot flash on Friday, I had them during Dr but normally only get them before AF so was in panic mode when I though AF was coming.  Fx it was just an aftermath from he DR.  Are you getting a lot? 

Tonyflower, congrats on BFP, you must have been shattered by lunch time after no sleep. 

Louise, good luck for tomorrow if you decide to test X


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

anyone during this cycle have bleeding and still got a bfp...I checked my cervix and got some red blood....my OTD date is tomorrow and I am lublion so really shouldn't be bleeding!


----------



## leah1234 (Sep 28, 2009)

Just to keep you updated it was my otd today and I got a BFN I'm absolutely guttied 😢😢😢😢
Good luck to everyone


----------



## Sooz24 (May 17, 2017)

Hi Louise, hope you're ok. This 2ww is a bit tricky at times to say the least, I've taken time off work I can understand why some people don't and prefer to be occupy themselves with the distraction of work (I was advised by the clinic not to work as job too stressful)I've been trying to do nice things, socialising with friends going out with my hubby. Doing the odd jobs at home that I keep putting off because I'm too busy! How are you feeling? I'm now 5 days post transfer only had some cramping on Monday but it's subsided really not sure what to think/feel. Just keep calm and carry on! 😬X

Aw so so sorry Leah1234, I'm gutted for you, have the hospital given you any support or advice about what the next steps might be for you? X

Teeinparis I was told by the hospital to go ahead and test if you had any bleeding as this is not always a sign it hasn't worked x

Thanks Nenee, you sound like you're in the same position as me, keeping yourself busy is key. The hospital has advised me 14days post ET for test date. Going away with friends will be good for you. I am the same, just walking the dog twice a day for exercise and probably going to yoga tomorrow night, will tell the instructor I have tender abdominen due to bowel issues. I've decided against the gym until I know the outcome and I will see how I feel from there x


----------



## Nenee (Feb 9, 2015)

Leah, I am so sorry, it is awful! 

Hi sooz24, thanks for your reply.  I tested this morning 14dpEC and have a faint positive.  I cannot believe it, and very apprehensive, I had no symptoms what so ever just a good feeling. Oh and needed to pee a lot last couple of days.  My embryos were grade 2 and grade 3 and must have been a fighter in one or both of them.  Need to keep apprehensive as my last two BFP have resulted in disaster.  After two disasters and two failed IVF cycles I don't know what to think.  My OTD is Sunday so will retest then and call the clinic.  And probably test everyday in between too.


----------



## Sooz24 (May 17, 2017)

Aw brilliant Nenee, really pleased for you x


----------



## LadyB22 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi everyone can I join you had my FET transfer yesterday!
I have a 2yr old from a FET which split but sadly we lost our other little boy. 
I'm nervous and excited don't know how to feel to be pupo again!

Congratulations to the positive results and I'm so sorry to hear of the negative ones.

Just wondering those of you that have lo's how are you coping with day to day things like picking them up and getting in and out of the car, I don't know how easy I should be taking it?

xx


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm out too.  Didn't even make it to test!


----------



## FJG (Apr 22, 2016)

Afternoon All,
Can I please join this thread. 
Am 5dp5dt and am so nervous about it all.  1st time IVF'r  Had spotting today so worried that I am out now without even making it to OTD.
It is so hard to maintain hope but desperately want something to cling on to.


----------



## Sooz24 (May 17, 2017)

Hi LadyB22-congrats on getting to pupo, I'm a 1st timer. The hospital told me not to lift anything that weighed more than 10pbs, in this 2ww, they also told me to carry on as normal although I'm off work for 2 weeks. It must be hard as I always find the advice quite conflicting especially if you have already got a LO you can't not pick them up! I'm going to yoga tonight for relaxation, as I'm not doing any other exercise other than walking the dog during this time. Good luck x

Aw I'm so sorry teeinparis 😘 xx

Hi FJG, you're a first timer like me I'm 6dp5dt, finding it a bit of a rollercoaster internally trying to stay focused on OTD. Have you rang the hospital for advice re-spotting? I'm keeping fingers crossed for you Hun x


----------



## jhdl (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi FJG,

I'm in pretty much the same position. I am 5dp5dt of frozen embryo. 

I had a small amount of pink spotting post procedure and then nothing. However been crampy for the past 2 days with again pink when I wipe (tmi!). I called clinic just to let them know as I'm not sure if they do anything with it being a natural cycle. AF not due till Monday but it feels very much like it.

It's my second transfer and showed positive on test this time last time (low slow hcgs with eventual mc) so I kinda hoped something would show on test by now. It's a really rubbish waiting game! OTD is 21st but there is no chance I'll make that if not BFP.

Good luck to all those PUPO! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nenee (Feb 9, 2015)

FJG/jhdl, can you ring the clinic and ask if you can increase progesterone to keep the bleed away.  I bled on my last two cycles at 6dp5dt.  This cycle I am on three pessaries instead of two and I have not yet bled.  Don't assume the worst with bleeding, my friend bled for the first few months with her second IVF pregnancy and bow has a healthy boy xxx


Lady, most I have lifted is kettle or our 10 month old collie pup (if I had to, like when she was on the window ledge 🙄).  I would Just avoid lifting the pram down steps etc but check what the clinic advise.  Loads of people have toddlers while pregnant. 

Teeinparis, so sorry


----------



## jhdl (Jan 17, 2015)

Nenee, 

I'm on a completely non medicated cycle so called them just in case they wanted to do something (I have cyclogest left from fresh cycle). They just want to wait though. It's very scanty spotting. I'm just going to take each day as it comes. 

Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FJG (Apr 22, 2016)

I am on 400mg of cyclogest atm. 2 a day. Clinic said that was high as it was.

I will phone them in the morning. I have had a fresh transfer so today would be 10d post ovulation which is usually when she arrives I want to home this is just implantation spotting which I had with my pregnancy by that was before my age went beyond 40!

Feeling incredibly down and constantly on knicker watch! Oh well guss that is part of this ride!


----------



## Marmalady (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi to all the 2 week waiters. I'm on day 7 of a post 3 day transfer at GRFC. All my convincing symptoms earlier in the week have all now gone. It makes me think it was the combined side effects of the cyclogest and the horrendous egg collection. Despite having a high reserve level, one "wandering" ovary that refused to yield anything (despite an arduous attempt) and my "bad" ovary that could only give 3 eggs, one of which fertilised.
In short, I've been googling my symptoms all week and this morning realised that I have a low cervix. Then came a stinger at work, a member of staff in my building brought her baby in to see her team. She introduced the baby to the whole open plan office area and it turns out she's called the child the name I have been planning to call a daughter for years. I came home feeling completely dejected and hopeless. How do you stay sane for another week before the poas? Although I'm getting the feeling that now I'm simply postponing bad news.


----------



## FJG (Apr 22, 2016)

Marmalady - I hear you. Since spotting yesterday I have googled everything; even had myself believing it was implantation not what deep down I knew it to be.  Everyone seems to be getting pregnant here at work.  

Am today 6dp5dt and am out. (well truly believe there is no way back) spotting yesterday much heavier today despite increase in progesterone to three per day. Didn't even get the chance to be PUPO for even a week let alone a full and grueling 2ww.  So time to reflect and work out what to do next - as there was only 1 viable embryo (albeit a good one) and none to freeze, DE or OE.  Anyway will leave that for a different forum thread.

Wishing the best of luck to all those still waiting it out, I truly hope it works for you.


----------



## Marmalady (Sep 14, 2017)

Oh FJG, I'm really sorry that it's not worked out. *Sending virtual hug*. I'm still in a sad limbo but feeling like I'm about to come on AF at 8dp3dt. My partner knows well enough now just to give me a hug and let me cry after 5 years of trying to get me to think about the positives. 
Work is terrible for maternity stuff isn't it? I work in such a female dominated profession so someone's announcing their good news practically every week. Then I go for a wee cry in the toilets. 
x


----------



## SGPM29 (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi everyone. Can I join you! I'm 5 days post ET. I had two blastocysts transferred. This is my first ICSI cycle but second IVF cycle - last one was a day 3 single embryo transfer and resulted in a BFN.
I'm finding this 2WW very hard. I don't know if I'm feeling any symptoms and that is freaking me out even though I know not everyone does!! It's going to be a long two weeks!!
Wishing you all luck X 

Loads of luck and positive thoughts to everyone here too. I'm sorry I haven't yet read back over all posts but will try to catch up later X


----------



## Sooz24 (May 17, 2017)

Oh FJG, I'm so sorry. Sending you a massive hug! 

Oh Marmalady, it's so tough at times when the one thing you desperately want in the world is available to others especially at work when you're probably trying your hardest to block it all out for a while. Ive done the same the work toilets have been the hidden place to let it all out x


Hi SGPM, welcome, you're right it's hard this is my first ICSI cycle, I'm 6dp5dt, really trying hard to stay away from Google/symptom watch. I'm convinced af will be making an appearance soon, inwardly it's a turmoil, then trying to stand calm outwardly telling everyone how relaxed and calm you are. X


----------



## SGPM29 (Aug 16, 2016)

Hun sooz... so true!! I have been on google and keep forcing myself to stop it!!! It is hard though! Wishing you loads of luck and positive thoughts!


----------



## Sooz24 (May 17, 2017)

Hi SGPM, how are you feeling today? I was fine walked the dog this morning, came home and burst into tears. just hope it isn't a sign that AF is looming.


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi all, can I join you very late? I'm 11dp5dFET - clinic's OTD should be tomorrow but as it's Sunday I've to go Monday morning instead. I'm going to POAS tomorrow at home to prepare myself. Absolutely dreading it, just want to stay unaware   I don't remember being this nervous for my fresh cycle nearly 5 years ago!


----------



## Sooz24 (May 17, 2017)

Hun irishFlower, welcome how are you doing?
Hello all other ladies how are you all doing? Hope no news is good news 🤞🏻🙏🏻😘xx


----------



## SGPM29 (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi all, I'm ok. One week down and one to go!! Finding this 2WW so much harder than my last cycle. Feel like it's taking forever! Keep convincing myself it hasn't worked so trying to stop that. I'm at work which at least is taking my mind off it. Lots of positive thoughts to you all!


----------



## Sooz24 (May 17, 2017)

Hi SPGM, I'm in the same position as you, was really tempted yesterday to test (little devil on my shoulder) but now I'm filled with doubt, don't want to test any earlier as I'm more prepared for it not to work. I'm keeping up the PMA (positive mental attitude) it's just so hard waiting either way, as you just need to know and can prepare for the next phase whatever that may be. Keeping fingers crossed for you! 🙏🏻🤞🏻😘xxx


----------



## Marmalady (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi again- after being absolutely certain that the ICSI hadn't worked, I did a HPT with FMU (its like 3.30am right now) and I got a BFP! 😀😀😀
I can barely believe it! I know that it's still a long road and a lot can happen in even 12 weeks but for now I think I can allow myself a moment to relax. 
I've read so many posts from women saying that the absence or waning of symptoms doesn't mean anything and I totally agree. I'm sending everyone love and kind wishes xxxx


----------



## Sooz24 (May 17, 2017)

Aw Congratulations Marmalady, that's brilliant news! So pleased for you! Thank you for telling us that you had an absence of symptoms as I'm starting to feel like that, I mustn't give up hope! 😘Xx
So happy for you (it's now 5am-I couldn't sleep) xxx


----------



## Hoping+praying (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi im new to the 2ww group. Had ET on sunday.currently 2dp5dt.with argc.had my progesterone tested locallt today and the results anre 1000.that seems very high.im on progesterone injections. Did any1 else have a high progersterone level? 

Congratulations marmalady on bfp xx


----------



## suffolkgirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi,

I'm new to the group too, hoping+praying I had transfer on Sundayas well so like you 2dp5dt. When is your test date? Afraid I don't know about progestogen levels, know my clinic tested them on transfer day and said they were OK but didn't say what the level actually was!

Congratulations marmalady! Fantastic news

Hope everyone else is doing OK, I'd forgotten how difficult the 2ww is. Trying not to symptom watch but it's hard, had a sharp pain yesterday for a second and wondering whether that was implantation pain but who knows?x


----------



## Sooz24 (May 17, 2017)

Hello Hoping & Praying and Suffolk Girl, hopefully the 2 WW won't be as long for you both-congrats on the 5dt & getting to PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise) stage. 
That's good you both had transfers on sunday our clinic only does transfers on sat or Bank holiday Monday if necessary. 
Hope all goes well for you both-sending lots of positive thoughts your way! x   

I'm nearing the OTD and I'm getting quite scared x


----------



## suffolkgirl (Aug 27, 2013)

When's your OTD sooz? Hope you've been holding up so far. Is this your first transfer?x


----------



## Hoping+praying (Apr 23, 2017)

Thanks sooz and Suffolkgirl.

My otd on 27th sept😐
I think the PIO injections making me reallly hungry.cant stop eating lol


----------



## Sooz24 (May 17, 2017)

Hi Suffolkgirl, my OTD is 23/09 only days away-don't know what to think and feel anymore! Just trying to keep myself occupied. Yeah this is my first cycle-ICSI 🤞🏻🙏🏻X

Hi Hoping & Praying it could be the side effects of the injections, I'm taking progesterone pessaries, I've noticed my appetite increase dramatically-always ravenously hungry & bloated!! 🙈X


----------



## Kjg-kj (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi Guys. Will catch up properly later. Just been for our first FET scan on CD 17 of prognova, lining only 5mm so I have been given oestrogen patches for the next week, then back for another scan.

Did anyone else need the patches? How did you find them? Did that thicken the lining sufficiently?


----------



## SGPM29 (Aug 16, 2016)

Congratulations Marmalady! So pleased for for you. Try to relax now. It's very comforting to know you felt the same and thought it hadn't worked and you got your BFP- I'm sure it gives us all hope! Congratulations again!! X


----------



## suffolkgirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Not too long to go Sooz and Hoping. Hove you're holding out OK. My clinic has a really long 2ww, 16dpt!! It falls on a Tuesday though so am going to test on the Sunday I think as don't want to do a test and then have to go to work for the day. That's if I don't crack before then! Been good on my two previous transfers and have waited but feel so inpatient this time x


----------



## Hoping+praying (Apr 23, 2017)

Its nerve racking. Me and OH have agreed no poas and just wait till OTD. eventhough i have 2 frer staring at me every day lol. I have been gettin twinges and cramps for last 2 days. Will try my best to hold out. Trying not to symptom watch.

Kjg sorry i dont have any experience of oestrogen patches. Only took progynova with last fet. Xx


----------



## Sooz24 (May 17, 2017)

Hi KJG-sorry I don't have any advice/experience regarding patches, as I am prescribed Utrogestan pessaries (progesterone) vaginally at night, to increase womb lining.

Thanks Suffolk Girl- it'll soon be here-feeling very nervous about it all, yesterday had a meltdown and told DH that I just wanted to know and then we could plan for the next cycle, I think the PMA (positive mental attitude ) waivers a bit-feeling better today-actually scared to test now! 🙈😬x

Hoping, it is tough, I've tried my hardest to stay away from Google/symptoms watch it's so hard, I've had twinges some cramps, they come and go. All the symptoms I've had could be due to the progesterone suppositories.I'll just have to wait and see 😬 Good luck Hun xx 🤞🏻


----------



## SGPM29 (Aug 16, 2016)

Good luck to you all! My OTD is 26/9. Im not testing early and didnt last time. It can be unreliable so if you do then make sure you test again on OTD! I'm not feeling much of anything! Got normal symptoms like my period is coming but I was told by the clinic that's normal because of the meds?! This has been the longest two weeks ever! X


----------



## Marmalady (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm sending good luck to you all.
Sooz- I've never been very good with that whole positive mental attitude thing. It can be difficult when going through this ordeal. I wish you the best xxx


----------



## Sooz24 (May 17, 2017)

Hi all, curiosity got the better of me this afternoon I did a HPT (first response) got a BFN my official test day is tomorrow 22/09/17 will test again in the morning and ring the hospital as planned. Feeling very angry with myself, so frustrated that it hasn't worked. 

Good luck ladies with the rest of your journeys-please don't test early (is the only bit of advice I could give) Much love xxxx


----------



## Hoping+praying (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi sooz
Hun hope your doing ok!
Are you having a beta hcg tomorrow  or poas only? It could be a false negative. Sometimes bhcg not picked up so well in urine especially if implantation was late
Hold in there hun xx


----------



## SGPM29 (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi Sooz. Hope you are ok. Did you test again? Don't blame yourself for testing early - it is so hard to wait. Sending you lots of virtual hugs X


----------



## Marmalady (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm sad to say that after 3 very happy days with the BFP, I'm having an early miscarriage. I spent a sad evening in hospital last night and they're letting me go home now. They'll have me in tomorrow for a repeat HCG test to rule out an ectopic pregnancy (I had one in 2015 which neatly killed me) but they're fairly confident that it's a failing pregnancy. I'm absolutely gutted and I know it sounds ridiculous but I'm cursing myself for looking at baby clothes online- as if I caused this by being too hopeful.
I'm waiting for my partner to take me home. 
It's rubbish guys. I'm so sorry to everyone else having a sad weekend and pleased for all those of you who are celebrating. I really hope I get to have a proper pregnancy ☹


----------



## suffolkgirl (Aug 27, 2013)

So sorry to hear that Marmalady   take care of yourself and take time to recover x


----------



## Hoping+praying (Apr 23, 2017)

Oh marmalady so sorry to hear. Its heartbreaking.please look after yourself and remain hopeful xx


----------



## Marmalady (Sep 14, 2017)

Thanks guys for the kind thought. I'm on the sofa watching films & boxsets. Partner has pre-screened all shows to avoid any storylines involving pregnancy or miscarriage. Bless him!


----------



## SGPM29 (Aug 16, 2016)

Marmalady - so so sorry to hear that. Take care of yourself. Get lots of rest and spend time really looking after you. Try to stay positive Xx


----------



## Sooz24 (May 17, 2017)

Thank you all, you lovely ladies in this group for all of your kind messages of support.I did test again the result was still a bfn. It's a tough road this IVF journey-hubby and I have booked to go away for a little break soon-will do us both good to think about things, plan for another cycle if that's what we want. Thank you to you all-I wish you all the best with your cycles. XxxX

Marmalady-my heart is truly breaking for you. I can't imagine what you are going through, just hope you have all the support from your husband and family, if you need anything at all please get in touch with me on this group. No doubt you're being strong. Be kind to yourself and have lots of rest. X


----------



## SGPM29 (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi ladies. Just wanted to let you know that I tested today and unfortunately it was not good news. BFN. Feeling very disappointed but know that we will get through it and move forward and try again. It's not easy this IVF journey is it! Wishing you all loads of luck for your future journies xx


----------



## Marmalady (Sep 14, 2017)

You're absolutely right-I've met quite afew people with surprising opinions about IVF and what it's all about. Like it being a straightforward process with instababy outcome. It's not and it's hard. My heart goes out to you xxx


----------



## SGPM29 (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks Marmalady and thinking of you too. I guess we have to look forwards and not backwards but it is very hard. Hope you are doing ok xx


----------



## Sooz24 (May 17, 2017)

Aw SGPM, I'm so sorry,you're right it is such a crazy rollercoaster of emotions this IVF journey. I hope you and your hubby support each other and take time to decide and process what's the next stage. I completely feel your pain. Getting all the way to the test day is tough because you do get your hopes up. Sending you lots of love xxx

Marmalady I've been thinking of you, sending you so much hope and love for the future xx


----------



## SGPM29 (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks Sooz. It has been a great comfort to go through this with you lovely ladies. We are all in it together! Wishing you the best for the future Xx


----------



## Sooz24 (May 17, 2017)

SPGM and Marmalady I've sent a message to each of you in your inbox x


----------



## Hoping+praying (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi all otd today.sadly another bfn.this was my 8th cycle. Devastated but it just wasnt meant to be.my emotions been all.over the place.had to control myself as my 5 1/2 yr old was around. Dont know what im going to do next.i.was very hopeful.had 2 hatching embies 5aa 5ab transferred 😢


----------



## Sooz24 (May 17, 2017)

Hoping and praying. I'm so sorry to hear your news, life is so cruel to people at times. I am thinking of you sending you lots of love and virtual hugs. XXX


----------



## SGPM29 (Aug 16, 2016)

So sorry to hear that HopingandPraying. Will you try again or do you not know yet? We saw our consultant yesterday and whilst he obviously can't give us all the answers I felt it did help to talk it all through with him. Wishing you lots of luck X


----------



## Hoping+praying (Apr 23, 2017)

Thanks sgpm and sooz24.
I had a bfn in June following fet. This was a fresh icsi.i did borderline hyperstimmulate. My oestridol was 13000. I was on clexane asprin progesterone injections and steroids.  Had intralipids during stimulation for Nk. They didnt give me cyclogest pessaries and changed steroids from dexamethasone  to prednisilone. My progesterone was dropping so 2 days before otd argc stopped prednisilone and prescribed dexa.also cyclogest pessaries twice a day. Still.bfn. was told embies were perfect.hatching . I have 6 frozen.but worried and scared to go back. How soon can i go back for fet.any1 know? Its heart breaking. Xx


----------



## suffolkgirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Hopingandpraying so sorry to hear your result  this process is so hard.

I tested this morning and it's a bfp, 2-3 weeks on a clear blue digital test. So pleased but still not getting too excited after what happened last time. Will ring clinic tomorrow to arrange blood test for Tuesday and then it'll be an anxious 2ww until the first scan which is where it all started to go wrong last time x


----------



## SGPM29 (Aug 16, 2016)

Good luck Suffolkgirl - lovely to hear some positive news. Keeping everything crossed for you Xx


----------

